# Any pictures of your paneled tack and feed room walls?



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't have any pictures as I don't have a tack room, LOL.
But I have seen some very good results with certain types of beadboard. You can hang it and stain it, or stain it then hang it (It's easier to stain then hang.) and it'll give a polished wood look and hold up well, but the beadboard is typically kind of expensive.
I've also seen drywall used, but in my experience if you'll be moving or tossing stuff around or mounting really heavy stuff, then drywall can be to 'weak' and you could wind up with holes in it easily. But you can also paint it any color you want more easily than a wood product.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Yea, definitely a no on the drywall. Want some kind of wood look, just can't decide what look I want. LOL


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

We built our own (cowboys, not carpenters so it's not perfect LOL) and were on a very strict budget so we used particle board for the interior and exterior walls. It's worked well for a little over 2 years so far though I may eventually replace at least the outside with plywood because it is smoother to the touch and lasts longer. Our old tackroom was plywood and was still in great shape after over 30 years....until the barn burned :?.

ETA: The reason we left the side with the lines visible was because it made it easier for use to line everything up LOL. As I said, cowboys, not carpenters :wink:. The other side was glossier and unlined.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I like how you left the lines visible Smrobs. I just can't let my poor mom see it, she used to work home improvement...she'd want to sand and stain it, LOL.
I like being able to line things up without a level.

Beadboard can give either a cottage look, or a cabin look depending on how wide the lines are. If horses will come in contact with it, don't bother with BB, it's too expensive to have it chewed and rubbed on. 
If horses will be able to rub/chew, go with plywood or OSB, but be careful with the OSB it'll leave splinters more easily than plywood.

Smrobs it looks like you have OSB rather than Particle board, if so, good job because PB won't hold up well to wet/dampness at all. OSB can be stronger than plywood according to how it was glued together.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I have no idea. We basically went to the lumber store, pointed, and said "We want that". It has held up well, even where it's been wet. Right there behind the faucet gets wet almost daily and I've not noticed any disintegration.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

MY tack room is how Smrobs is. The wood has been up since 2008 and still looks great.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

LOL, sounds like my BF in the hardware store, he takes me to buy any of that stuff, he has no clue, poor guy. :-D

Yup, probably OSB (Oriented strand board.) If it were particle board it would essentially 'melt' as soon as it got wet. Particle board is compressed sawdust, maybe with some glue added and a veneer of some kind over the two main sides.
Lots of low quality furniture is made from PB nowadays. I learned that the hard way when my cheap computer desk got damp from a busted pipe that leaked onto my bedroom floor, it literally fell apart in my hands.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, that clears things up! LOL, I have some of that crappy furniture in my house too so what I've got at the tack room is definitely OSB.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

My tack room is lined with 2x10's and plywood on the inside and 1x6's on the outside front.

Before everything is put away...









The outside...


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I like the way the boards look in your tack room Koolio. Did you seal or stain them at all? They look 'unfinished' as far as having anything applied to them.
I ask, because down here with it being humid so much of the year you'll get mildew or mold fairly quickly if you don't at least seal the wood.

Yeah Smrobs, it's load of fun when you realize your furniture is disintegrating in your hand, LOL. I nearly had a fit...mainly because my computer was still on that desk! XD


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Like smrobs, I used OSB. I insulated with fiberglass batts, then paneled the interior with OSB, then used a super thick latex primer and put 3 coats on EVERYTHING. Took awhile and 2 months later the smell is FINALLY gone, but I think it looks nice for OSB.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

My tack room is going to be 12 x 14 with a 36 inch door on the far right of the 14 foot side and a window on the left, in the middle of the 12 foot wall facing the outside of the barn.
Putting most of my good stuff in there. Hopefully along with a roll top desk and maybe an armoire. 
Then what training stuff doesnt go in the cross tie/wash area, I hope to have room to store in my 12 x 14 feed room. (which will have a 5x5 corner cut out of it for a bathroom, with a utility sink and washer and dryer the rest of that 12 foot wall. 
The feed room will also have a door to the aisleway along with a door to the outside and a window at the front wall. (tack and feed room are right and left at the front of the barn as you walk in.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I certainly wouldn't peg that as OSB from your picture Karliejaye.

It takes a lot of primer and paint to get that smooth look, not to mention the smell, LOL. I like white because it's so bright and open, but then I think of all the dirt...and mud, we have lots of mud here, LOL.

I always wanted to do a fancy smancy tack room with wainscoting, framed pictures, the whole works basically, even though it serves no purpose.
I figure if I'm paying for it why not? Of course, to afford that I'll have to buy a tiny little garden shed and decorate the inside the way I want, but it'll be the prettiest and classiest little garden shed/ tack room you've ever seen...might even hang a chandelier. Who cares if it's only 4 feet by 4 feet, LOL. I'm nuts and I know it. XD


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I should take some up-close pictures, cause it sure aint smooth in person! I was going to paint it a beige (dirt colored!) but I gave up and got tired of waiting. It is already a bit dirty. 
The plus side of the OSB, or any paneling I guess, is that I can see where the panels are screwed into studs, which makes hanging hooks into studs SO much easier without having to knock on the wall everywhere!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sho, it certainly sounds like you're going to have a very nice setup when it's all done. I hope you'll share some pictures of the finished product :wink: :wink:.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Horseychick87 said:


> I like the way the boards look in your tack room Koolio. Did you seal or stain them at all? They look 'unfinished' as far as having anything applied to them.
> I ask, because down here with it being humid so much of the year you'll get mildew or mold fairly quickly if you don't at least seal the wood.


We just put up our barn last summer, so no stain inside the tack rom yet. I did stain the outside wall and I have stained my stalls with Thompson's water seal. I plan to stain the rest this summer.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Our neighbor built the tack room I have now. I think it's like 6 ish years old. She sold the property and my parents bought it and moved the tack room to out house. I think it's made out of plywood and some type of siding. Ill get pictures of the outside when I get home, out of ten working till Monday, to show you what it looks like, but here is a pic of the inside for now.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Koolio said:


> We just put up our barn last summer, so no stain inside the tack rom yet. I did stain the outside wall and I have stained my stalls with Thompson's water seal. I plan to stain the rest this summer.


 Nice. Yeah, I always try to do the outside of anything first...learned the hard way to get that done, LOL.
I can never choose between a bright clear stain or something a little warmer in appearance.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Here is my tack room. It is stained cedar siding, It looks good but it is rough so it is hard to wipe down.


----------

